

I wish I could have x. I would pay y for it (complete the sentence) - boy88

please complete the above sentence; i&#x27;m very curious to see the replies!
======
duncan_bayne
I wish I could have a modern Lisp Machine with the form factor of an
ultrabook. I would pay AUD2,000 for it.

------
shankysingh
I wish I could have stable-personal-life right now, I would pay whatever I
have.

------
noja
I wish I could have good business ideas, I would pay nothing for them!

